# Chicken forum get together?



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I was thinking it might be fun, later next month, if anyone was interested, in a get together, a weekend for us all to have a cook out, talk about our birds, meet each other etc. I know it would require travel but we have a very nice county park here that has campsites for campers and tents as well as a couple of hotels for anyone that doesn't want to camp. They have great picnic shelters and nice pond for fishing. It was just a thought I had while weeding the garden yesterday.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've thought about that.I would really like to do it but getting someone to take care of the animals that I can trust is the problem.Right now BIL is staying with us while in town and I can trust him to do it but he keeps talking about going back to NY and his union job.Since it's almost summer,I thought he'd have already gone back to painting bridges.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> I've thought about that.I would really like to do it but getting someone to take care of the animals that I can trust is the problem.Right now BIL is staying with us while in town and I can trust him to do it but he keeps talking about going back to NY and his union job.Since it's almost summer,I thought he'd have already gone back to painting bridges.


Well, maybe you could mention it to him and see if he thinks he would still be around next month, I'm kinda thinking middle to end of the month like July 20 and 21 or the following weekend even. It's kind of a good time for gardens, they will all be planted but not really ready to harvest, the chicks will all be independent by then (or most of them). The date is negotiable.

I really think it would fun and our park is really nice in July.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was thinking a more central place, and it would be fun.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes that would be fun! But... I can't drive lol


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

And finding someone too take care of the chickens, are any of y'all going to the National Show in Ohio this year, I'm getting my RIR from Toni Candea at the show this year


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't have anyone to take care of the birds and critters and it would be an expense I can't afford right now.
It's a great idea tho


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> I was thinking a more central place, and it would be fun.


What did you have in mind for "more central"? I can't travel so if the location is not here, I won't be able to go. But I would help set things up as best I can.


----------

